# First snow of fall!



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Was out scouting tonight, man it was chilly. Clouds parted and we could see the ridges above us coated in fresh snow. What a difference a week makes from the +100F temps we just had.

Finally feels like its "game on" for hunting.

-DallanC


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

DallanC said:


> Was out scouting tonight, man it was chilly. Clouds parted and we could see the ridges above us coated in fresh snow. What a difference a week makes from the +100F temps we just had.
> 
> Finally feels like its "game on" for hunting.
> 
> -DallanC


It definitely felt more like fall today.


----------



## one4fishing (Jul 2, 2015)

I love the first snow of the year. I’m sad I missed it.


----------



## callofthewild2 (May 10, 2021)

the temperature changes couldn't have happened at a better time. looks like a very favorable week out on the southwest dessert coming up.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

DallanC said:


> Was out scouting tonight, man it was chilly. Clouds parted and we could see the ridges above us coated in fresh snow. What a difference a week makes from the +100F temps we just had.
> 
> Finally feels like its "game on" for hunting.
> 
> -DallanC


Pictures or it didn't happen!!


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

This week's weather was sure a welcome change. That heat around Labor Day weekend was ridiculous.


----------



## Sidviciouser (9 mo ago)

I couldn't be more thrilled. Operator at the CWMU my boy drew elk on called to tell me we probably hit the best elk hunting week of the year. We start his hunt Saturday (Sept 17)!


----------



## DreadedBowHunter (Sep 22, 2021)

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Weather_modification For those that still think the weather is a natural occurrence. Research Operation Popeye too if you still think the government hasn’t been doing weather modification for decades pretending the whole “climate change” bs is real. They show the weather on the news for 10 mins every 5 minutes to brainwash the naive public to believe the weather is natural. Wet Airsurface Coolers is how they easily make rain and they are spread all over the world, watch Doppler radar create storm clouds from specific areas when they show you the weather. 

Those who have eyes let them see for those who have ears let them hear……..


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

🍿🍿🍿


----------



## rtockstein (Mar 17, 2019)

Regardless of who done it... I'm liking the change


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

ridgetop said:


> Pictures or it didn't happen!!












-DallanC


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

That is a magical time. I think the smell is the most awesome though. I love the smell of the mountains when it gets cool- musty leaves. Oh man.


----------



## callofthewild2 (May 10, 2021)

caddis8 said:


> That is a magical time. I think the smell is the most awesome though. I love the smell of the mountains when it gets cool- musty leaves. Oh man.


oh the rain that fell in the southwest desert last week made that place smell so good. made it easy to see what critters were using what trails as well.


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

Fall colors started popping out a couple days ago in the scrub oak and maple. The rain and cooler temps sure have them vibrant so far.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Yea, I've been out every evening for a week. Its odd though, half the area is deep red and leaves starting to fall, where the other half is bright green and looks weeks away from turning. Mahogany definitely is turning faster than the oak brush.

Cant wait for the leaves to start dropping en'mass.

-DallanC


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

callofthewild2 said:


> oh the rain that fell in the southwest desert last week made that place smell so good. made it easy to see what critters were using what trails as well.


Petrichor.


----------

